# Cold smoking when it’s hot, hot, hot.



## cooker613 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have my new amazen pellet  smoker ready, got a nice side of salmon, ready to make lox. But...it’s been about 109 here in Phoenix and is expected to stay in the 100+ degree range. Are there any special steps or techniques I should employ to keep my temps in proper range when it’s so hot? 
Thanks


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 14, 2018)

All I've read is filling the water pan with ice. Which If it's over 90 I'm not sure will do much good, was wondering this my self!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ice by itself could lead to moisture. I usually use frozen quart soda bottles.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2018)

I use frozen 1 gallon jugs, but in that heat I doubt you will be able to keep the smoker temp under 90 degrees, which is where you need to be for lox.
Al


----------



## cooker613 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks guys. That was just the kind of help I needed. I think as next week it will be in the mid 90’s and in the 70’s at night, there could be a late night smoking in my future. I’ll try to remember to document my efforts.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm some how guessing my brain sidelining to 'Hey Dry Ice' is a bad idea LOL


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2018)

Pellets create quite a bit of heat....   Dust doesn't create near the heat as pellets...  
Try turning your pellets into dust...  I have done it and it works very well...   The dust gives off less smoke but it burns longer so #/# I think the smoke is close to the same...
With dust, you can start the smoke about midnight and let it go through to the morning...  I have done that...  waiting until the evening temp drops...   
Below is how I made dust from pellets....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/


----------



## cooker613 (Jun 14, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Pellets create quite a bit of heat....   Dust doesn't create near the heat as pellets...
> Try turning your pellets into dust...  I have done it and it works very well...   The dust gives off less smoke but it burns longer so #/# I think the smoke is close to the same...
> With dust, you can start the smoke about midnight and let it go through to the morning...  I have done that...  waiting until the evening temp drops...
> Below is how I made dust from pellets....
> ...


Excellent idea. But I’m not sure I could talk my wife into letting me use the food processor.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2018)

Wet dissolved pellets break apart in the water..   Tell her it's time for a new blender...  use something old and keep it... Get her a new something....


----------

